# Can AM 2person GREAT DEAL



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome deal on 2007 CanAM 2UP 650. Still like brand new with only 760 miles on it. Rear bag included. Only asking $6000 Selling for my In-Laws Please call Mike at 435-896-3791


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've ridden probably every bike out and I think that bike is one of the best made

Wish I could afford it


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

****. Where's my bonus when I need it. Great deal! You should sell it in no time.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Sold!


----------

